

One on One: Fred Wilson, Union Square Ventures - rokhayakebe
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/14/one-on-one-fred-wilson-union-square-ventures/

======
aditya
Wow, that's a pretty rare behind the scenes at someone who is so public, you'd
think there wasn't that much that Fred hasn't talked about already.

Didn't know Fred was almost broke before the Geocities sale went through, or
that he started in VC at 25 but didn't make any real investments till 30.
Perhaps tenacity/persistence is not just a desirable quality for entrepreneurs
but for VCs as well...

EDIT: Wonder if he ever thought about giving up and/or trying something else
pre-Geocities? and what made him keep going?

~~~
moolave
This is actually the most inspiring part for me. Why we all strive to make it
no matter what the cost...

------
j2d2
Nick B? Is that you?

